
Show HN: Biogra.Me – Tell your life story - salparadi
https://biogra.me
======
dewey
I like the idea but that seems like the kind of service that should have a
clear section on data export and how data will be accessible after (hopefully
not) ending up on
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

Any info on that? Couldn't find it in the FAQ.

~~~
salparadi
That's a great question, and something we'll work on adding to the site, in
the short term, your stories are your stories, and while we don't have a
formal process in place quite yet, there would certainly be a simple easy way
to get things out of the system. Thanks for the question.

